# Undergrad is not accredited?



## NewlyReformed (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am a rookie on this board but have been a regular "stalker" for the past few months.

I recently left the IFB movement and am praying about attending a Reformed seminary. My current leader is RTS (Orlando), for a few different reasons. The question is regarding my Bachelor's degree. Growing up in the Fundamental Baptist tradition I graduated from Crown College (Powell, TN) with a Bachelor of Biblical Studies. (Secondary Education) As you may already know, my piece of paper is essentially of no use because of a lack of accredidation.

Would RTS, or any Reformed seminary for that matter even take a look at me? Thanks, and Lord bless!




NewlyReformed
South Dayton Presbyterian Church (PCA)
Dayton, OH


----------



## Wayne (Feb 13, 2010)

Just a guess on my part, but I think that most seminaries would probably take you on a provisional basis, then after a year of good academic performance, you would migrate to regular status.

We had a recent thread on seminary accreditation, and I would also suspect that those schools that are not tied into the ATS system would be ones that would more readily consider your application.

It is also possible that some schools might require you to first pass some exam(s) or present something that would demonstrate academic potential.


----------



## itsreed (Feb 15, 2010)

Newly Reformed (name?):

I think Wayne's given good advice. Solid reformed seminaries will demonstrate flexibility in terms of "worldly" marks. Accreditation is still a worthwhile mark, but it is worldly, not a biblical requirement. Thus most (all?) reformed seminaries have procedures for handling the "exceptions to the rules." 

Your best bet is to choose a seminary and contact their admissions office. I did this with Westminster Philly, when I wanted to transfer for credits from a dispensational seminary I had done work at previous.y. Some classes they gave me outright transfer credits for. Others reflected such a different approach that I had to "re-take" them at WTS. And for a few, they got creative. One of my greatest blessings was doing two courses as readings/writings, one eahc with Dick Gaffin and Sinclair Ferguson. I am still grateful for the care and extra effort they were willing to give me personally.

You will find that God so opens your path to wherever He is calling you.

Now, go make that call


----------



## Montanablue (Feb 15, 2010)

I had a friend in a similar situation. He contacted the admissions office, explained the situation, and they accepted him provisionally. I would think most seminaries would be understanding of this - especially if you are willing to prove that you can keep up.


----------



## NewlyReformed (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for the helpful input. I made a few phone calls and Covenant Seminary would be willing to take me on as is. 





Chris Corkern
South Dayton Presbyterian Church (PCA)
Dayton, OH


----------



## CharlieJ (Feb 15, 2010)

Chris, most evangelical seminaries will take almost anybody who applies.  You have a degree in Bible, which actually puts you far ahead of most people. I and several of my friends have actually gotten substantial seminary credit for our undergrad work. So, my advice is to you is to turn your question around and see how much you can get out of this. PM me sometime if you want; I went to BJU and my best friend is a Crown grad.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Newly,

Accredited seminaries may and do accept students with unaccredited bachelor's degrees. They might (or might not) ask for some testing before you enroll, depending on the circumstances. In some cases you might be admitted on probation mainly so that your grades are flagged and they so that they'll be sure that you're making good academic progress and not falling through the cracks. Don't let it stop you from applying. 

You're welcome to contact Mark MacVey at WSC. He can walk you through the process: 888 4480 8474


----------

